# Procedure for the Separation of the Six Platinum Metals



## Tub Buster (Feb 25, 2014)

Attached below is an optical character recognized (OCR) version of the old classic by Gilchrist and Wichers. Read what they have to say about ammonium chloride.

I used the PDF file from Aflac's Scribd.com page (thanks, Aflac!). OpenOffice was used to prepare the new document.

If anyone is interested in trying OCR, you might try a visit to http://www.freeOCR.com.


----------

